# HD Choices?



## RickD_99 (Sep 15, 2003)

When will HD choices be available on the DOD service?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

There has been a few but were removed. No word when more will be added.


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

They are planning to put make HD DOD available by the end of November. Nothing more specific yet.



RickD_99 said:


> When will HD choices be available on the DOD service?


----------



## waynenm (Oct 31, 2006)

TermiNader said:


> They are planning to put make HD DOD available by the end of November. Nothing more specific yet.


And you heard this from...?


----------



## KTrentLR (Nov 3, 2007)

My DoD just started working today. Had 1Be for a week and DoD never worked, today I came home an voilà! [insert hallelujah chorus here]

The first thing I ran to, no sprinted to, was the high def selection... to my disapointment... nothing listed....

(bottom line, just wanted to keep this tread alive to see if other HR20-100rs had HD...) (don't know if it's receiver specific so I figured I'd just stick to my own breed)... :lol:

If anyone does see HD content, please tell me what channel you're seeing it on. I have the premier package and "should" get everything in the 1000+...


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

HR20-100s here with no HD DoD content.


----------



## PackFan (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm waiting for some HD content as well...


----------

